# Vlc media player apk (actual player not streamer)



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Got bored so compiled a working vlc player apk for the Droid x. So far seems to be running smooth, even the .mkv files playing decently. Was wondering if anybody else had cross compiled the program to their phone and their thoughts?

Always loved vlc, seemed such a shame tl not have an actual player compiled.... well until now lol.

So anybody else done it, thoughts?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i've only used the one that cvpcs compiled here http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-09-18/videolan_for_android_pre-alpha

i haven't tested it much, but it can't do hd video as well as rockplayer, but it's still early in the development process, so i'm lookin forward to the progress.

It also went private beta just a couple weeks ago, so hopefully it wont be long till an official release. http://mobiputing.com/2011/09/vlc-media-player-for-android-hits-private-beta/


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah I don't think it'll be long at all. Honestly its come along way even just in days in between. I think once it gets official it will be one of if not the best media player. For a freshly compiled alpha I'm fairly impressed so far. I mean, yeah ain't anywhere near as polished as rock or mx etc but still, I can see the potential.... just imagine once it's released and polished.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

blackadept said:


> Yeah I don't think it'll be long at all. Honestly its come along way even just in days in between. I think once it gets official it will be one of if not the best media player. For a freshly compiled alpha I'm fairly impressed so far. I mean, yeah ain't anywhere near as polished as rock or mx etc but still, I can see the potential.... just imagine once it's released and polished.


same here man. agree 100%. cant wait.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

I couldn't get cvpcs's version to find any videos let alone play them.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> I couldn't get cvpcs's version to find any videos let alone play them.


open vlc, press the Menu button, click on Preferences, click on Directories, then check the box next to the folder/s you have your media files in, that you want vlc to show.


----------



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

I've tried cvpcs's VLC app and it works ok. The audio does not match with the video and the video is real choppy. Hopefully he get's it straightened out cuz it looks promising!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"DJSgalaxy said:


> I've tried cvpcs's VLC app and it works ok. The audio does not match with the video and the video is real choppy. Hopefully he get's it straightened out cuz it looks promising!


Yea, I noticed the same things.
fyi, cvpcs has nothing to do with vlc. The vlc company is working on it. He just shared the apk with us.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Also did you get the neon or noneon version?

Edit - should've prolly mentioned after that question that the x does support neon. Also remember this is a rough alpha .... like an alpha of an alpha. Tho when it's polished I'm sure it'll be something pretty nice. In the meantime you can recompile it to keep updated and also do edits to your props and libs to help out with all media, including vlc. Tho, don't expect miracles 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

I've actually compiled it myself a couple times, which I recommend doing anyway since the app you make will be more up-to-date anyway. There's instructions in the Linux forums on how to do it from Linux OS: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?565-Compiling-VLC-from-Source-for-APK

(My husband actually wrote this up awhile ago)

I like VLC the best actually. Have fun everyone!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i wonder how the private beta app is performing. have you heard anything about it blackadept?


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

It was in pretty early alpha when I first did my write up and I can't even remember if VLC had instructions for compiling it on their wiki, I think I had to find it on their forums. I've noticed that between builds though the quality can drastically increase/decrease and unless you get a good version it isn't really worth playing with. They might be at the point now where the video is more stable when you compile it than it use to (I honestly doubt cvpcs will put out an apk every time there is a git change, so it might be a good idea to learn to compile it yourself since it is easy). I just found that VLC was a bit too unstable and not worth it a few months ago to keep as a video browser since I wanted it for mkv files and was only getting 2 fps on them if I was lucky.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Well damn its Tahl! What's up bud, been awhile. Yah I know what you mean ... mkv still ain't all that amazing, lol, but its getting better. Why I have decent hopes for it becoming something to contend with once its polished. Even now its viable for a good portion of media, by no means the best or close, but viable non the less. The thing I love about vlc is that its so responsive to performance and functionality boosts when you compile it yourself and geared to your specs/needs. Just doing some localized lib environments on the alpha build and up have netted a fair bit over a blanket compile, same can be said for cpu and graphics and modules, etc.... And that's alpha, so I'm def interested to see finished if that level keeps up and stays true to big brother.

Also your right, I don't believe there was instructions when you first posted. Lets be fair tho, your stuff is what peeps make em out of in the first place, haha. Tho as always, I read your post and it makes a lot more sense (read: smarter* lmao) then how I went about setting everything up for all my builds.... but then again, that's usually the case (I tend to go for the "fit the howitzer in the triangle hole" approach ... lmao. Hence why I read your posts regardless of what my project-de-jour is lol).

Razor - actually man, I ain't sure. I kind of sheepishly have to admit that I haven't really looked into it. Just keep messing around with new versions and changing compile routes/configs. I'd venture to say that the private betas will more than likely be pretty good. Vlc always seemed to have a pretty big and good dev and 'tinkerer' following, so I bet they are working some voodoo. That said, I don't know when/if/how bout that tho.  I'm so oblivious that I hadn't even notice that they had writeups till a couple days ago.... lol. I'm about as observant as Mr. Magoo in a circus fun house, when he's drunk and blind folded, most of the time lol. If I hear/see tho I'll let you know! Besides I might need to be sending you a pm or email in another day or two depending on how another idear/project shapes up.... so I'll see what I can see before then for you.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh crap, I missed nd! 

First off, wow... lol, never knew y'all were married. Makes so much sense tho lol.

Also I agree 100% with your point. Compiling is a great idea for folks to do! Not only do you learn more (pls learn from smart ones tho, like .... well everybody in this thread except me, hahaha) but its the best way to get the most out of the apk and your phone. If you start out following somebody's guide, like Tahl's or other Devs, then you can learn what your doing and start personalizing it. Blanket compiles are awesome and all, and should def be appreciated as that person put a lot of work into it, but sometimes doin that extra bit gains you a lot, especially when said compile is heavily influenced by hw/sw/codecs/modules/horoscopes/leprechauns/ and countless other proprietary or platform specific things.

So.. yeah I'll get off my soapbox lol, but I def agree with you nd. Tho, just like Tahl and razor, I usually do lmao.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

@Blackadept I still think you should post your script over in the Linux section by the way, those forums down there could use some more posts like that in my opinion. (Scripts seem to be spread out all over the place)

Originally before I started working on my andadb installer, I was going to learn how to script with a VLC auto compiler but was a little confused with directory changes in the script. Now that I've got the hang of it I may go back and write something a little shorter that automatically pulls it from github and compiles it. I've got plenty of extra code laying around in my github to use so it wouldn't be too difficult other than just some basic commands.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, sure bud, I'll post it over there. Tho I will more than likely redo it. The original works well but takes the basic blocks for granted. So mind as wwell rewrap it up, besides the droids repo is still dead.

And yeah you should write the vlc script. It'd be useful for those who don't know how to compile and want to try. As for the experience... lmao i think you might be able to stimble thru it..... haha jp. Tho one thing to look into is to maybe skirt the libav for the natty folks as your on mint iirc. Don't have to tho as its easy to work thru, just figured it might save you 927492 questions bout dependancies lol.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

blackadept said:


> Yeah, sure bud, I'll post it over there. Tho I will more than likely redo it. The original works well but takes the basic blocks for granted. So mind as wwell rewrap it up, besides the droids repo is still dead.
> 
> And yeah you should write the vlc script. It'd be useful for those who don't know how to compile and want to try. As for the experience... lmao i think you might be able to stimble thru it..... haha jp. Tho one thing to look into is to maybe skirt the libav for the natty folks as your on mint iirc. Don't have to tho as its easy to work thru, just figured it might save you 927492 questions bout dependancies lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Do you know what the exact package dependencies are? Incorporating them is the easy part, but figuring them out without installing Ubuntu is a little more difficult since the VLC documentation doesn't list anything other than the NDK, SDK, and Eclipse as being required and of course Linux Mint does a blanket install of all the codecs.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll take a look for you, but the libavcodec and libavutil are the two that can cause issues for some. I'll look thru the dependancies later tho. Other than that should be a fairly straight shot on the build path. Those two might not be an issue either for all, depends on how their repository has been built iirc .. and how vlc calls for em. I just remember helping a couple local friends with it and remember that as being the only hiccup, but then again their repos are all crazy to begin with lmao.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

